# How do I work out the costs from the following



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are noobies (as I no doubt you are all now aware).

I don't particularly intend to stay at this site but for the purpose of this post the link is perfect.

If you could please take a look at this link http://www.campinglapineda.com/campinglapineda.php?c=4

Now lets say that myself, Suzy and our 2 kids (aged under 10) wanted to stay in the high season for one night only on a pitch with EHU. How much would it cost us in Euros?

If I interpret the pricing correctly do we pay for a pitch and then for EHU and then for 2 adults and then for 2 children?

Is this indicative of the system throughout Spain?

If so, it looks like it is going to cost 60 Euros+ a night for a pitch - is this a good benchmark for Spain in the high season?

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here and compare the rates 
chapter


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the link.

The problem I have is in interpreting the pricing structure.

There seems to be a common system of circa 30 euros for the pitch, but then in all the other boxes underneath for adults, kids, dogs, bikes, etc. are other amounts.

Are these amounts relevant for Motorhomes or does this relate to camping.

i.e Is it 30 euros and thats it, or is it 30 euros for the pitch, then 8 for me, 8 for suzy, 12 for the kids, etc ?

CONFUSED

* Using the first site from your link. It states 55 Euros for a "Plot Especial" and 6 euros per adult, 4 per child.

Is this site going to cost us 75 Euros per night? If so, it sounds somewhat expensive for the overnight use of a small plot of grass. Especially at the current exchange rate.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have not camped in spain ,but in france its common for the pitch + charge and it's also becoming the norm in north devon and parts of cornwall 
chapter


----------



## Cordyline (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Ian

I had a look here

www.campings.com

and did a sample booking which came out around €51 a night. I haven't stopped there long enough to analyse how that's made up, but they do often split the charge down to each person, each vehicle, etc. Some Spanish sites list a 'parcela' which is usually pitch, 2 people and sometimes electric. Then you add any extras on top.

The price and quality of sites vary a lot and not always proportionately!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Just done a test booking for 1 night may 14th to may 15th
with your criteria
36.40 euro with tax

Alan H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Costs*

Hello

I calculate your stay at 60.80 euro per night.

2 x adults = 2 x 8 euro = 16.00 euro
2 x child = 2 x 6 euro = 12.00 euro
pitch = 28.10 euro
electric = 4.70 euro

Many sites overseas charge per pitch and per person. The Caravan Club does the same.

Russell


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Many thanks for the replies and the information within.

Would you say that 60 Euros per night for a Family of 4 is going to be "the norm" during high season in Spain? 

If so I may have to re-asses our planned 6 weeks trip to revolve more around other cheaper options - if they exist in the high season.

CHEERS


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*High season prices Spain/Italy*

 Buon giorno, I've been having a look at your problem too. Afraid the answer is 'yes'; that is the sort of pricing structure you can expect along the Med coasts of both Spain and Italy for the period +/- 15 July to 20 August. The whole of Europe is on holiday with their kids in that particular time slot! If you can somehow make your trip before or after these dates you'll save a lot of money.
Not a lot of alternatives I'm afraid.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

South coast UK in July

1 super pitch for RV 2 adults 2 grandchildren 1 dog elec water and drainage

Overlooking west bay

=£30 per night stay in england and prey for sunshine


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> it sounds somewhat expensive for the overnight use of a small plot of grass.


Dont expect any grass !!! Hard dirt / gravel flooring is what you get...
As already stated prices are high during July and August, plus sites are busy and get worse at weekends..
You might even have issues by trying to book single nights..
If your planning a trip do some research first. Many of us on the forum can assist.....


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

60 Euros a night 8O 

Bloody hell !!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Cheaper to sell the van and stop in a travel Inn :? :? 

Alan H


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a lot of help but some sites do offer 6 nights for the price of 5 and similar deals if you are going to be staying that long. In France anyway you are usually better off going to the municipal sites rather than the commercial ones. Often they will have good facilities and many are built near a pool but they won't usually have the bars and restaurants of the commercial sites.

Also be aware that many sites charge a small tourist tax - usually under one euro- but that might have gone up.

Be careful about days of the week when you choose to move sites. Weekends get very busy in Spain and Italy as everyone moves out of town to their pre-erected caravan in the country. That makes sites very full and, be it said, very noisy until all hours ! It helps in high season to be settled by Thursday /Friday night rather than trying to move on Saturday.

G


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

50-60 euros per night = too expensive for us (and for many others I suspect). If you have kids and you think it's wrong to take them out of school (as many parents do) you don't have any option but to use school holiday times.

Our kids are "off our hands" now  but my wife is a teacher so it's still school holidays for us this year  . Not so in future years though as she retires this July    

So what's the best strategy for those who want to holiday abroad, have to include the "high season" but can't (or won't) afford it? Well, some ideas:

- Go to France; avoid Spain and Italy
- Avoid tourist hot spots and the coasts - still leaves many wonderful off-the-beaten-track places to go
- Use aires and France Passion places and some municipal sites
- Use refillable LPG to reduce need for EHU

We are newbies too so all of that is theory for us. Without going too off-topic we'd welcome comments as to whether the above ideas will work in France in Jul/Aug especially as we're not planning to advance book anything. :roll: 

I would have added "stay in the UK" as an alternative strategy but looking at the 2009 high season prices on many sites I'm not so sure. Especially as whenever I pray for sun we seem to get floods or hurricanes. Must have done some very wicked things! :wink: 

Roger


----------

